# Where do you keep spare lenses?



## carvebeast (Dec 13, 2010)

this seems like a crazy amount of planning/purchasing just to facilitate carrying around a spare lens all day. im guessing you have a polarized style of lens for bright sunny days and a lighter lens for flat light/night/etc. the weather conditions can only be so variable; just wear your polarized lens for bluebird sunny days, any other condition pop in the lighter lens at the beginning of the day. the lighter lens will work in a larger variety of settings if you really do live at a mtn. that has extreme weather change in short periods of time and will work well in sunny conditions too if the sun happens to pop out on you, you will just feel like you need sunglasses. better to get stuck with that than a super mirrored/polarized lens in flat light.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Your not going to break your lenses when they are in your pocket


----------



## daghastly1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Not really since I want a hydration system pack. And they aren't that expensive so I don't mind buying them. I already have my lens/lighting situation worked out the way I like it. What I want to know is where people who are doing the same (if any) are keeping their spare lenses/goggles.

TP


----------



## daghastly1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Qball,
That I already know. What I want to know is how safe they would be in a pack? I'd rather keep my pants pockets empty if possible. And let's just say for arguments sake that the pack will be empty except for a camelbak bladder.


----------



## carvebeast (Dec 13, 2010)

fair enough. if it works for you that's all that matters. i personally would just rather worry about riding.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

If your pack has a goggle pocket, they'll be totally fine if they're in there. If not, just put them in the goggle bag that comes with them and throw them in with your bladder.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

daghastly1 said:


> Qball,
> That I already know. What I want to know is how safe they would be in a pack? I'd rather keep my pants pockets empty if possible. And let's just say for arguments sake that the pack will be empty except for a camelbak bladder.


They won't break in a pack either. Polycarbonate is really hard to break, and the most likely way to damage them is if they get bent to far, resulting in a crease.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

You all realize you lose 500 G.N.A.R. points for wearing a camelback right? at least fill it with hard liquor if you have to have it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I keep mine in a goggle case....in my car. My lenses are $60 so there is now way I'm breaking one by keeping them on me all day.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i have the smith i/o and i just keep my lenses in a bag i made with 3 dividers in it to separate them. i keep that in my back back inside the lodge. i usually just ride the park at my mtn so its easy to just go inside for a break and change lenses real quick.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I keep my spare lenses in my spare goggle frames lol. Hate switching out lenses, so I just have a couple pairs ready to go in the car.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

i keep my green sol-x lenses in the car, since all i ever ride with is the sensor mirror anyway. pretty easy to just swing by the car and grab the other lens if i need it.

i'd put it in my cargo pockets if i had to carry it around though, since i dont use backpacks.


----------



## polarized ALL the time (Jan 20, 2020)

carvebeast said:


> this seems like a crazy amount of planning/purchasing just to facilitate carrying around a spare lens all day. im guessing you have a polarized style of lens for bright sunny days and a lighter lens for flat light/night/etc. the weather conditions can only be so variable; just wear your polarized lens for bluebird sunny days, any other condition pop in the lighter lens at the beginning of the day. the lighter lens will work in a larger variety of settings if you really do live at a mtn.


Not to pick on you in particular... but this too classic an opinion is myopic, and apparel makers need to step up! Planning would be prudent for any expensive and scratchable item like lenses. People with overly sharp cornea's, like myself, MUST wear polarized lenses ALL the time to differentiate heights in otherwise 2d appearing snow and ice, sunny, cloudy, low light and night riding. Additionally, glare is a massive issue, whether it be full sun or the particularly challenging conditions of sunset/sunrise or manufactured slope lighting. And my condition is fairly common. Mostly, I have learned to just go with the darkest lenses on, and slide them off while riding, when clouds come in... which is frequent and unpredictable... of, on, off, on. 
Magnet systems would be better, if they had a more realistic way of getting to them while riding. And the electric tint goggle just isnt there yet, weight and balance-wise.
Also, let it be noted that I am a petite female, and ALL apparel makers-- tundra, turf, or surf create clothes for females with fewer to no pockets. (They also coat our clothes with a hefty smattering of nauseating pink, mint, & flowers as if we dont already know that we have vaginas and I suppose are expecting us to keep our stuff stashed in there like a kangaroo since they sewed on faux pockets and sold it to us for so much more money then men's clothes that we now cant afford a backpack, especially on our 75cents to the dollar paychecks). So after all of that, goggle lenses come in soft pouches instead of thin molded cases, neither fits in our vaginas, we arent permitted cargo pockets (god forbid they should sew on bulk where it least matters), massive lenses bulk up and stiffen jacket pockets where they exist, and they're poised to be broken in a backpack unprotected. You, who haveth cargo pockets, be thankful.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

polarized ALL the time said:


> Not to pick on you in particular... but this too classic an opinion is myopic, and apparel makers need to step up! Planning would be prudent for any expensive and scratchable item like lenses. People with overly sharp cornea's, like myself, MUST wear polarized lenses ALL the time to differentiate heights in otherwise 2d appearing snow and ice, sunny, cloudy, low light and night riding. Additionally, glare is a massive issue, whether it be full sun or the particularly challenging conditions of sunset/sunrise or manufactured slope lighting. And my condition is fairly common. Mostly, I have learned to just go with the darkest lenses on, and slide them off while riding, when clouds come in... which is frequent and unpredictable... of, on, off, on.
> Magnet systems would be better, if they had a more realistic way of getting to them while riding. And the electric tint goggle just isnt there yet, weight and balance-wise.
> Also, let it be noted that I am a petite female, and ALL apparel makers-- tundra, turf, or surf create clothes for females with fewer to no pockets. (They also coat our clothes with a hefty smattering of nauseating pink, mint, & flowers as if we dont already know that we have vaginas and I suppose are expecting us to keep our stuff stashed in there like a kangaroo since they sewed on faux pockets and sold it to us for so much more money then men's clothes that we now cant afford a backpack, especially on our 75cents to the dollar paychecks). So after all of that, goggle lenses come in soft pouches instead of thin molded cases, neither fits in our vaginas, we arent permitted cargo pockets (god forbid they should sew on bulk where it least matters), massive lenses bulk up and stiffen jacket pockets where they exist, and they're poised to be broken in a backpack unprotected. You, who haveth cargo pockets, be thankful.


I'm sure he'll be alright. Seeing as he hasn't posted here in almost 9 years.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Necro vagina, eek!


----------



## polarized ALL the time (Jan 20, 2020)

Snow Hound said:


> I'm sure he'll be alright. Seeing as he hasn't posted here in almost 9 years.


Yes, but again, myopically missing the point... this is a forum, not a private discussion. He may be fine, but the rest of us struggle and continue to need more visibility on our issues. !APPAREL MAKERS!, pull it together.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

what the heck u guys


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I keep mine in a vintage teal hardcase clutch with a vegan kevlar wriststrap, doubles as a slide glove for those aggressive heelside carves. Pockets are like soo tacky.

(or the fleecelined goggle pocket in backpack/jacket)


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I like that you brought up the kangaroo pouch. I've got one on my bibs that my lenses go into when I carry extras. 

I agree though, women's clothes need more real pockets. I appreciated this necro.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Goggle pouch on my poacher bag


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

My butler follows behind with my spare lenses. The advantage of being British.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Radialhead said:


> My butler follows behind with my spare lenses. The advantage of being British.


We have a winner


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

WigMar said:


> I agree though, women's clothes need more real pockets. I appreciated this necro.


My wife usually just buys men's jackets for that reason. Unfortunately I've noticed a tendency lately for men's jackets to have fewer pockets.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

polarized ALL the time said:


> Not to pick on you in particular... but this too classic an opinion is myopic, and apparel makers need to step up! Planning would be prudent for any expensive and scratchable item like lenses. People with overly sharp cornea's, like myself, MUST wear polarized lenses ALL the time to differentiate heights in otherwise 2d appearing snow and ice, sunny, cloudy, low light and night riding. Additionally, glare is a massive issue, whether it be full sun or the particularly challenging conditions of sunset/sunrise or manufactured slope lighting. And my condition is fairly common. Mostly, I have learned to just go with the darkest lenses on, and slide them off while riding, when clouds come in... which is frequent and unpredictable... of, on, off, on.
> Magnet systems would be better, if they had a more realistic way of getting to them while riding. And the electric tint goggle just isnt there yet, weight and balance-wise.
> Also, let it be noted that I am a petite female, and ALL apparel makers-- tundra, turf, or surf create clothes for females with fewer to no pockets. (They also coat our clothes with a hefty smattering of nauseating pink, mint, & flowers as if we dont already know that we have vaginas and I suppose are expecting us to keep our stuff stashed in there like a kangaroo since they sewed on faux pockets and sold it to us for so much more money then men's clothes that we now cant afford a backpack, especially on our 75cents to the dollar paychecks). So after all of that, goggle lenses come in soft pouches instead of thin molded cases, neither fits in our vaginas, we arent permitted cargo pockets (god forbid they should sew on bulk where it least matters), massive lenses bulk up and stiffen jacket pockets where they exist, and they're poised to be broken in a backpack unprotected. You, who haveth cargo pockets, be thankful.


I do believe that there is a manufacturer conspiracy to keep petite females from enjoying snowboarding. There are maybe 2-3 options for pants with a 30" inseam and I don't think any of those have generous pockets. The North Face comes closest.


----------



## polarized ALL the time (Jan 20, 2020)

drblast said:


> I do believe that there is a manufacturer conspiracy to keep petite females from enjoying snowboarding. There are maybe 2-3 options for pants with a 30" inseam and I don't think any of those have generous pockets. The North Face comes closest.


Options are out there now, they just all look the same and have zero cargo (side leg, outward expanding, not inward bulk) pockets. I got the North Face one maybe 5/6 ago, hold up great, really boring like a Mom jean, but at least theres 3 micro pockets, albeit with micro zippers too-- one of em is even on the lower leg where its actually useful!!!... too bad its mesh on the inside and easily poked through. There's a lot of dickies style pants out there for the ladies now, Roxy is at a good price point and definitely lends its self to petite. If theyre not going to bother giving us useful pockets, why not at least make them unencumbering and slender, comfy yoga pants, or like ski pants of yesteryear?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

You don't want to know although I will say the spare lens is quite warm and sometimes moist when I pull it out.


----------



## Goggle Pros - LenzProtect (Feb 22, 2020)

Here's where I keep my spare lenses. It's called the LenzProtect case and it fits around my shin right above my boot. 

Here this video explains how it works. 




We sell Cases and Covers to protect your lenses.

Cheers!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Goggle Pros - LenzProtect said:


> Here's where I keep my spare lenses. It's called the LenzProtect case and it fits around my shin right above my boot.
> 
> Here this video explains how it works.
> 
> ...


Oh hell no

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Goggle Pros - LenzProtect said:


> Here's where I keep my spare lenses. It's called the LenzProtect case and it fits around my shin right above my boot.


Hahaha ? I hope no one buys that crap.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I bet this guy's a skier.


----------



## Goggle Pros - LenzProtect (Feb 22, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I bet this guy's a skier.


LOL! 
...a skier.....try again!


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Looks like a skier.. ?


----------



## Goggle Pros - LenzProtect (Feb 22, 2020)

kieloa said:


> Looks like a skier.. ?


WHY YA GOTTA BE HATIN' MAN? "I hope no one buys that crap" (Really?) You must be a "real snowboarder" - trash talking like that. This solved a problem I had....and yes others are buying....why? it's apparently helping them too.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Won't be cool till you get JL on board+artwork


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Goggle Pros - LenzProtect said:


> and yes others are buying....why?


That's a question I'm asking too!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

It looks like a decent product, not sure why all the hate. I know people come to this forum and try to sell some crazy shit or get hits for their surveys but this one appears to be a good idea. I typically carry a spare lens in my backpack (when wearing one) or inside jacket pocket near my ribs, this offers an alternate way to carry spare lens.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Mar 26, 2020)

Has anyone ever broken a spare lens by falling onto it? Is this even possible?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Ethan Hunt said:


> Has anyone ever broken a spare lens by falling onto it? Is this even possible?


I've fallen on mine in my pocket many many times and it's never broken. Can't say it won't, but you'd have to land just right. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Goggle Pros - LenzProtect (Feb 22, 2020)

Ethan Hunt said:


> Has anyone ever broken a spare lens by falling onto it? Is this even possible?


Here ya go
Why I Never Carry Extra Goggle Lenses When I Snowboard 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/5zgblm


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Just when I thought everything for snowsliding has been thought of. I kinda dig it


----------



## Goggle Pros - LenzProtect (Feb 22, 2020)

DaveMcI said:


> Just when I thought everything for snowsliding has been thought of. I kinda dig it


LOL! "snowsliding" I like the lingo....been sayin that for years! Cheers!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Goggle Pros - LenzProtect said:


> Here ya go
> Why I Never Carry Extra Goggle Lenses When I Snowboard
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/comments/5zgblm


You realize he also says there's no need to carry an extra lens, right? 

Good job scouring the internet to find someone that said they broke a lens in their pocket. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've broken two sets of lenses in my life, and I was wearing them both times. Unless I get stabbed with a branch or something, I can't see breaking lenses in my pocket. Lenses are pretty flexible these days. Can you imagine crashing on that 3d printed plastic torture device? Besides that, I usually just ride with the lenses I left the car with.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok to be fair breaking a lens isn't the ONLY problem. Yes the plastic can flex and give some but it's easy to break the seal between the lenses . So even if you don't crack the actual lens you can still kill it. I for one never change lenses. A lot of all the extra lens stuff is over exaggerated or unnecessary. These days I'm riding a transition lens and it hasn't come out of the goggle frame in 2 years now. I do tend to keep one extra set of goggles in my vehicle in case of EXTREME flat light but outside of that I'm good.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

WigMar said:


> I've broken two sets of lenses in my life, and I was wearing them both times. Unless I get stabbed with a branch or something, I can't see breaking lenses in my pocket. Lenses are pretty flexible these days. Can you imagine crashing on that 3d printed plastic torture device? Besides that, I usually just ride with the lenses I left the car with.


I broke a lens once when I ended a jump face-first. I've tried to avoid repeating that experience.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Donutz said:


> I broke a lens once when I ended a jump face-first. I've tried to avoid repeating that experience.


Haha me too! Breaking the goggles with my face gave me a black eye. I'm still grateful I was wearing a helmet.


----------



## Goggle Pros - LenzProtect (Feb 22, 2020)

smellysell said:


> You realize he also says there's no need to carry an extra lens, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, Thank you! 
I can keep em coming.  Heres another: Cracked goggle lens :(


----------

